# pse x force



## txhntr1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anybody shoot a pse x force? Or shot one. I saw a video of a guy shooting one and it looked like it shot pretty sweet.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I own one. it is "pretty sweet" indeed. fast smooth and accurate. brace height is +/- 6" it took some practice to master it but it is definitely a shooter once you do.

Bob


----------

